# Leftover Oatmeal? Fried? Baked? What to do?



## mrsbernstein (Jun 17, 2006)

I have about 2-3 cups of leftover oatmeal from this morning. It's still in the pan on the stove (with the lid on).

How do I store it? And what do I do with it?

Thank you!

Mrs B


----------



## McGucks (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi. We make extra oatmeal on purpose and then eat it with fruit, nuts, etc. on top for a couple of days. I usually just eat it cold and store it in the fridge. I am sure you could fry it...heck, if you can fry pickles and Twinkies, you can fry anything, but we just eat it the way I've described.


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

Make muffins.

http://baskersfunfoods.blogspot.com/2009/02/universal-muffins.html


----------



## mommy212 (Mar 2, 2010)

I usually make a big batch of steel-cut oats on Monday (because they take so long to cook, compared to rolled oats) and re-heat it on the stove with a couple tablespoons of milk or water.

You can also fry it by adding an egg and flour if you need too, and frying in a bit of oil until brown. This is really good served like pancakes, with syrup or fruit or honey.


----------



## FarmerBeth (Mar 9, 2011)

I put the oatmeal in a loaf tin to solidify like a block and slice it like polenta, then fry it in butter, real maple syrup or honey on top. Mmm!!


----------

